# cleaning the Air Intake Sensor



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

I dont know the name of this sensor in english, maybe be "vacuum sensor".. 

I whant to clean-up this sensor of my g16de, because i think that it is the "bad guy" on the idle rpm osclilation.

What may i do to clean-up this sensor? May I use a specific product?


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Bad idle? Try cleaning your IACV with carb cleaner spray. It can be removed from the intake plenum and cleaned. Do you know where your throttle body is? (Follow the air intake tube to where it reaches the engine, that's the throttle body.) The IACV is on the opposite side of that big metal chamber. I think there are like 3 bolts and a wiring connector to remove and then it pulls out.


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

BikerFry said:


> Bad idle? Try cleaning your IACV with carb cleaner spray. It can be removed from the intake plenum and cleaned. Do you know where your throttle body is? (Follow the air intake tube to where it reaches the engine, that's the throttle body.) The IACV is on the opposite side of that big metal chamber. I think there are like 3 bolts and a wiring connector to remove and then it pulls out.


the IACV is the throttle position sensor, Isnt?


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Nope. The IACV is on the opposite side of the intake plenum as the TPS (Throttle Position Sensor.) The IACV is the Idle Air Control Valve.


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

thz man !


----------



## Vertigopills (Mar 28, 2008)

Is the IACV the WHOLE idle component on the left-side of the plenum, or is it attached to the idle component by a couple screws? Curious cause my idle has been strange as of late, and also it seems like my vehicle is "missing" when I first start to accelerate. Could it be a TPS problem too? Thanks 

I found an engine bay picture to better explain myself. Is it the whole idle component or that small brass cylinder looking thing? http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/willy8892/Y032.jpg


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

I have always used air intake and throttle botty cleaner and it does no good like itsnt dtrong enough but it did remove alot a gunk and carbo deposites in the intake system. I will try carborator claner..before i just buy a new 1


----------



## Vertigopills (Mar 28, 2008)

Oops never mind, there is a thread already on the subject, just confused me cause it said IACVU


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

are you talking about cleaning the Mass Air Flow Sensor? (MAF) 
It is located right next to the air box. actually its connected to the airbox. 
if you: 
unscrew the clamp holding the black rubber intake to the MAF (#10 Socket) 
unclamp all four clamps holding the top of the air box to the bottom 

it should come right off. 

then, this is *very important*, go to your local auto parts store and purchase MAF cleaner.

if you use brake or carb cleaner to clean your MAF, YOU WILL KILL IT. 
and you'll have to spend several hundred on a new one. 



or you could've just searched the forum for 'how to clean MAF' 
i'm sure someone on here has asked that before..


----------

